# Sicily bound



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Afternoon all - wet here !

Off to Sicily mid September for 6 weeks and would like to take a scooter on a trailer but cannot justify £800 for a new side loading trailer.

If anyone has a side loading trailer surplus to requirements please see my wanted ad posted earlier today.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My mate may have a scooter rack that fits on the back of the van, he has changed his van and took the scooter rack off his old one as his wife won't go on the back of the scooter and he carried it all over Europe and never took the bike off... :lol: :lol: :lol: .

He is in his "Other" house in France for a couple of more weeks till he gets back to the UK.. "Flash Git".

If interested PM me and I will put you in touch, I think the rack is good for 120kgs, but I could be wrong.

And it's wet here in Spain, and cool... Luverlyyy.

ray.


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Ray but I need a trailer not a rack

Tony


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

These are from £695
http://www.cmf-engineering.com/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Question have you been to Italy and Sicily?.


ray.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*italey*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Question have you been to Italy and Sicily?.
> 
> ray.


hi ray I am heading as well to Italy thinking of going to sicily as well ill be towing a trailor would that be ok do u think


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you are using main roads you will be fine, but a lot of the main roads end up in towns you have to go through which have narrow streets and weird road configurations. You would probable be fine here as well until you get it wrong and have to get yourself out of a situation.. Italian drivers will not help you or give way and will just sit there blaring their horns at you as you will struggle to extract yourself from your predicament.

If you are good with a trailer, it's up to you, our van with the scooter on the back is now 8.4 meters and I got round OK with this length, any more would rule out a lot of the small towns which really are the best part to see and visit , also the mountain roads are very narrow in parts and the italian drivers will never give way even when you are going uphill in your big motor home and they are coming down in their dinky Fiat 500's, it's you that will have to do the reversing with a 500ft drop on your side then trying to get the tyres to grip as you set off back uphill.. 

That's why I asked the question of the OP has he been there and is he good with trailers as a short trailer is a nightmare going backwards especially if your not used to it.

Just my take on it and of course folk will do what they want. Just get a bigger louder horn than they have then they will respect you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hawcara said:


> These are from £695
> http://www.cmf-engineering.com/


Thanks - slightly more digestable than the Armitage £819.


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Ray

Yes been as far as Venice but without a trailer. Will probably take my chances with a trailer assuming I get things sorted before departure.

Tony


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, 
We watched an interesting one, as pedestrians in Syracuse. 

A woman in a little car overshot her turning, so she simply backed, and backed, and the line of traffic behind her hooted their horns but also backed up, and somehow made space for her to get the few metres back and turn. 

It was a very busy junction, but no-one was actually fazed, just quite a few horns sounding. 

Very different way of driving, but it mostly works. A bit like North Africa, don't be afraid to give a little "Bip" on the horn to let people know you are coming through . . . the parking is hilarious, you would think they had run out of fuel, somewhere vaguely near the edge of the road . . .

If you have a scooter you can avoid town and village centres up to a point of course.

Helen


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Italy*

Tony wen are u leaving for italy wat date


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Italy*



rocky1968 said:


> Tony wen are u leaving for italy wat date


Not confirmed yet but mid-september

Tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*italy*

we are leaving 22 sept


----------

